
Show HN: Visualize how often you check your email - Void_
http://focuslist.co/escape/
======
ChrisGranger
I really like the concept and the UI, based just on the image on the website.
I don't have an _iDevice_ though, so I can't comment on the app any further.

There are a couple of things I'd change in the text:

\- It's a [calorie] counter for your mind!

\- I'm not sure if [12-year-old] me would start learning HTML or instead just
browse Reddit.

